# Smoking action with Jbustman



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

So we both decided to sit down and nub a couple of good sticks.

Joel had a Punch Gran Puro.

And I had a Oliva V Churchill Extra.

The pictures speak louder than words.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice one...


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

See you guy's had a great time! :helloooo:


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

nice. It's always good to smoke a great cigar with a good friend.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Great smokes!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice two!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Both nice smokes .... Never had the V in a churchill size. Might have to give it a try.


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

The pictures do speak volumes!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great smokes!!!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

good cigars=good times


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very nice guys. thx for the pics


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Oliva V = :dribble:

Punch Gran Puro = :dribble:

excellent choices to sit and enjoy. i'm almost jealous!


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Two awesomes sticks - looks like you kinda liked them :lol:


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

your having so much fun I can tell!


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

Both very nice smokes!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey--
what were you drinking with those bad boys?????


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Two very nice brands of smokes very nice.


----------



## jbustman (May 11, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> Hey--
> what were you drinking with those bad boys?????


just coke.. we both had class in the morning.


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> Hey--
> what were you drinking with those bad boys?????


Yeah just Coke. But normally mine has jameson, and Joels has George Dickle sour mash whisky in it.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nub those bad boys didn't ya


----------

